# Steroids in Bangkok Thailand



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

What's up guys. I am going out to Thailand in a few months to take some time of work, train muay thai and maybe have a couple fights out there. I will be staying at this camp which is in a back alley street in bangkok, there's about 30 pro thai fighters training at the camp hardcore style and the camp is small and cheap with no distractions, just hardcore training (just how I like it).

How easy is it to get steroids out there? The training is hard out there and I will be doing weight training as well so trust me from previous experience I will need something for recovery even if it is just a low dose of test. If anyone has had any experience of getting steroids out there feel free to tell me any important info I will need to know.

Watch this clip of the camp, there all beasts:


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

You can get a lot of gear out in Thailand mate but watch out for fakes, but they tend to have big batches of real gear that you will see in many pharmacies.

You can easily get hold of danabol ds 500 tabs for cheap as chips and British dispencary anabols, testoviron depot 250 (test E by schering bayer). Testolic (test prop)

Where abouts will you be staying if you want gear do down sukumvit road there are plenty of pharmas there i just got back and brought back about every compound there is.

ive


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

i cant PM you yet because you havent got enough posts. But when you do ill PM you about where to get the gear in detail.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

whats the gym called as cant get youtube at work


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

noel said:


> whats the gym called as cant get youtube at work


It is called sangmorakot gym or saengmorakot gym. Its smack bang in Bangkok near Kho san road.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

ok yeah know that one - popular with Aussies over Brits though Id say

you staying at the gym itself i.e Khao San area?

few pharmacies in MBK centre which are fine

East/West Pharmacy on Sukhumvit (11 i think) next to bookstore - bang in between Nana and Asok BTS Station

get taxi to either

think you are mad to do weights and thai x2 a day when there mate - will be fooked if not used to it

and to be honest will be sore form the weights so cant hit the thai 100% and to be honest can do weights anywhere

maybe just do once or twice if you have to but seems a bit of a waste IMO

eat plenty, get as much sleep as poss, avoid the beers, take your own protein powder as expensive there

as above on prodcuts

Andrio tabs and provirion both cheap and Pharma

Global Anabolics and SB Lab/La Pharma about on the generic side

plus other assorted odds and sods

stick to

Bayer/Schering Test E

Azolol (Winny) from British Disp.

Provirion - called Provironum in thailand - dont fret its same same

plus whatever else

id not use Oxy or Dbol for training or Tren etc - kills cardio and you wont need to sweat much more than you will be !


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

noel said:


> ok yeah know that one - popular with Aussies over Brits though Id say
> 
> you staying at the gym itself i.e Khao San area?
> 
> ...


Wow! you know your stuff. Thanks for then info man.

Yeah sangmorakot have a gym in australia so the fighters come over to thailand to train. I'm only going to do a little weight training 3 times a week at the end of the afternoon session, mostly legs. Can you give me a list of steroids that i can expect to find out there or is it just the steroids you mentioned above? The main steroids I'm looking for are: mast, var, test e, eq, tbol or even halo.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

hahaha

mate if you are being trained properly by the guys there - i can guarantee there is no way on this planet you will have energy to do any weights properly - let alone legs !! hahahaha you wont need it either as youll be kicking all day long....

as mentioned they are what i would call 'best buys'

Masteron would prob be global anabolics, will be a little pricier - to be honest why chance it when can get genuine cheap pharma grade test e? but still its ok

Test E is made by Bayer/Schering - best thing you can get IMO

Var - Global Anabolics (white pills) or LA Pharma (white pentagons)

Winny - Azolol (Yellow Triangles - Pharma as made by BD) or either of the above

Halo is sold under LA Pharma

Eq global anabolics

those are the ones i have seen/used etc

you can get others but those are the ones id recommend


----------



## Josh-MuayThai (Jun 7, 2010)

noel said:


> hahaha
> 
> mate if you are being trained properly by the guys there - i can guarantee there is no way on this planet you will have energy to do any weights properly - let alone legs !! hahahaha you wont need it either as youll be kicking all day long....
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks for that. So how is it done. Do I basically walk into a chemist in MBK and just ask?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Josh-MuayThai said:


> Okay, thanks for that. So how is it done. Do I basically walk into a chemist in MBK and just ask?


Yeh dont go in asking for steroids, go in and be specific, they wont refuse the sale. If you arent sure what you want just say testosterone they will understand thats what i did all the time worked out well.

You can barter with them, i got about 4 of Schering testoviron depot 250's they where 2500 baht each but i got a few so i got discount.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

2500 baht for 20 amps??? I'm just back from patong where I paid 3400 baht for 20 amps. I also bought what I think are bunk danabol in the same pharmacy si I dunno whether its safe to take the test.... I've been on the D bol 4 days without any stength or weight gain or even any pumps, ill give it another few days to be sure


----------



## Eat_rotor (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm currently living in Thailand for a year training Muay Thai. Wanting to do my first cycle in a few months. Is a test e and anavar cycle good for Muay Thai training? Just after strength and lean muscle and better recovery. Cheers


----------

